# Bavaria 38



## willops (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi 
Can anyone assist,
Considering purchasing a Bavaria38 yacht 2004 model and we wish to sail out of Melbourne and explore the Bass strait region of Southern Australia wanting to know if anyone has one of these and how they handle in heavy weather with all thing considered sails set correctly etc .
Plus are there any other issues about the overall handling of this boat.
Willops


----------



## peoplevalue (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Willops
I have just sold my 2003 Bavaria 38 and upgraded to a 2009 Bavaria 47. I have sailed her for 3 years around the south coast of the UK and northern France and the channel islands.

I was new to sailing when I purchased her and prior to that had a Jaguar 27 for a couple of years, so only 5 years in total.

The reason I say this is that I am a relative novice and I found the Bavaria's a delight to manage shorthanded and she never let me down. There is a lot of negative posts about Bavaria's but in my opinion they are well built and sturdy yachts. She has been out in some big blows and providing you are not over canvassed she responds well and is easy to keep balanced. Inside she is very homely and has provided several holidays for my wife and children. 

If I was purchasing again the same boat I would have opted for the lead keel version which provides a little more steadiness in big seas. She tends to slam a bit with 4 feet plus waves but I think this is common on most volume cruisers of this vintage. The helm is easy to manage and feels secure with plenty of space if not a little tight to get round the wheel when needed urgently.

In marinas she is very easy to handle and can turn on a dime. Barbarossa did not have a bow thruster but she does not need it. Mine had the standard 29HP Volvo fitted and would look for the upgraded 55HP unit as this gives greater speed when the wind lets you down.

Look for a boat that has been well cared for (like mine) and regularly maintained. I viewed many poor examples when looking for the first time.

All in all a great volume family cruiser which will provide hours of enjoyable sailing and can be purchased for a snip.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------

